# Scared! Is this dirt or droppings?



## farhanrw (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello everyone. This morning while making breakfast I found this (see attached images please). I live in a small studio apartment in Montreal. Is this dirt or something not to worry about or is it droppings? Please help me out!


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

You may have to post a few more times before being allowed to post pictures.


Andy.


----------



## farhanrw (Oct 14, 2019)

AndyGump said:


> You may have to post a few more times before being allowed to post pictures.
> 
> 
> Andy.


Can you see it now? Sorry for the hassle!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have a coin for size comparison?

It looks like the floor has a stain there. Does it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks similar to the chrysalis from an insect hatching. 

A moth or something, might have hatched and left you it's old shell.

If I were worried much, I would preserve that in a jar, take it to my Ag office, and ask there about their ideas as to what it is. 

My county has all the experts on staff and if it is a native critters remnants they will know what it is. 

It is not dirt, it is more than likely, insect, or rodent poop.


ED


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Taste it. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Davejss said:


> Taste it. It's the only way to be sure.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> :tooth::tooth:
> ...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

He's joking. Don't. It is odd looking.
I have cats, so I almost never see rodent poop, anymore. One rat, dead, 5 yrs ago.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Having an old house with fieldstone foundation, and an old barn and shed, I'm somewhat of an expert on rodent droppings. Those don't look like that to me.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

farhanrw said:


> Hello everyone. This morning while making breakfast I found this (see attached images please). I live in a small studio apartment in Montreal. Is this dirt or something not to worry about or is it droppings? Please help me out!


Hmm. Not sure what that is.

Best thing, for now, is to see if you have any more. One chrysalis isn't usually such a big deal. If you start to get more that might (might) be another story.

Most insects that are a problem are with you all the time.

But, please advise us if you see anything new, or get an ID from someone like ag. Good information for the rest of us.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Davejss said:


> Taste it. It's the only way to be sure.


Cheech and Chong would undoubtedly agree! 

:devil3: :vs_cool:

Yeah, had a link, but deleted it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Cheech and Chong would undoubtedly agree!
> 
> :devil3: :vs_cool:
> 
> Yeah, had a link, but deleted it.


 Doberman ; Right?


ED


----------

